# New Life Ukraine or Intersono for Surrogacy



## willclementine

Hi,
I am interested in doing surrogacy using an egg donor through a clinic in the Ukraine. I would love to hear about other people's experiences in using either New Life Ukraine or Intersono using one of their surrogates. I have read a lot of good feedback about Intersono, although it's mostly people using them for DE or when they bring their own surrogates. 

At the moment I am thinking through the logistics and timeline of getting a passport while using a surrogate in the Ukraine, at the same time keeping our employers happy, too!

Because my partner and I are from different countries but only he would be genetically related to the child, I wonder about getting a passport for the baby if my partner could not stay in the Ukraine for the entire time it would take to get the documents (he would likely be able to stay for a week or two and then leave and come back for another week or two). Maybe not, since most of the time is usually spent waiting for the documents and may not require us to be present at the embassy, etc... or at least that's what I'm hoping!

Also, anyone who has any information (good or bad) about New Life Ukraine, I would be very interested in hear about it. 

Thanks so much... it feels so much better to get this all out!


----------



## NatGamble

Please please please get some legal advice before you go to the Ukraine for surrogacy. Getting a passport and getting home (as well as ensuring you have the legal right to care for your child in the UK) is rarely as straightforward as it looks. We acted for a British couple who went to the Ukraine for surrogacy in 2008, whose children ended up being born stateless and parentless, without any legal rights to enter the UK. There's some information on our website about the case at http://www.gambleandghevaert.com/page/intsurr/38/ which you might find it helpful to read.

Best wishes

Natalie
[email protected]


----------



## SilviLiam

Hi Willclementine,
We are also from Different countries and going through surrogacy program at the momnet, Send me a PM and I will send you more details,

L&S


----------



## ODR

Hi all


I'm 45 and have had no luck with several egg donations etc..My husband and I are considering surrogacy and I'm thinking about the Ukraine. They have agencies there who can assist you in finding a surrogate and the laws are favourable. 

Has anyone had any experience with specific reputable clinics in the Ukraine. One of our concerns living in Italy is the difficulty in getting an italian passport for the child to bring him/her home. Given that my husband is also canadian would going the canadian passport route easier? Thank you


----------



## aleta

Hy everyone,

I'm new to this forum.. I am not an UK resident, but am also from Europe, and am looking some infos about New Life Ukraine? Has anyone done surrogacy with them.. The expenses are big (though not as close to one in Uk or SAD) and I would like to know has anyone succeded working with this agency (and Intersono or Nadyia IVF clinic)..

Thank you in advance..


----------



## pharmchick

Any updates on New Life or Intersono? I am also considering going there. Its just so difficult finding reviews or anyone who has been there to share their experiences. I have been to India for surrogacy and would never go there again.Horrible experience.


----------



## canoegirl40

Hello Everyone;

I don't see anybody that has any information on using New Life Ukraine in Kiev.  I am also considering using them for surrogacy with an egg donor.  I have been in contact with Olga several times and she seems very helpful and answers all my questions quickly. 

I have also been to India, but would prefer to try the Ukraine this time.  India was a very good experience, but  I am now looking for a caucasian egg donor which has led me to investigate the Ukraine..

If anyone would like to keep in touch during this process, I would be more than happy to!!

I am Canadian and I understand it is not a very difficult process to bring the baby back to Canada.  The birth certificate that is issued within a few days in the Ukraine would have my husband and I as the parents which is very helpful.

Hope to hear from anybody who is taking this route...

Take care

Karen


----------



## pharmchick

Hi canoegirl,

Where did you in India if I may ask? was it also for surrogacy or ivf? I went to the Akshanka clinic in anand (nayna patel). The problem I am having with new life ukraine is that they have only been around for about 6 months. But then, according to Janine from visit and care they have good results and patients seem happy there. When are planning to go?


----------



## ODR

Hi Canoegirl40

My husband is Canadian as well and we are considering the Ukraine for a surrogacy program. I understand that it takes several months to obtain the Canadian citizenship for the baby. With the birth certificate issued in the Ukraine, are we able to bring the baby back to Canada that easy!!! To enter Canada does the baby need a travel document? How are you managing this process. Any assistance you can provide is greatly appreciated. 
Did you end up going with New Life in the Ukraine after all. I understand that they are fairly new to the scene.
Take Care  
odr


----------



## Shabib

Hello pharmchick, my name is Sara from Egypt, I am considering surrogacy but I need advise from people who have more experience and done lots of researches can you please update me of your surrogacy journey? Have you did it with new life Ukraine? Am confused between 3 countries! New life Georgia in Georgia , intersono in Ukraine and genesis in Cyprus? Ihad a terrible experience in India 4 months ago and have spent all our money there so the second trial we have to be more careful and try to choose the clinic that has the most good references, so can you advise me please.

Thanks

Sara


----------



## TeamD

Hi Sara, where did you go in India?
TeamD xx


----------



## Shabib

Hi Teamd, I went to SCI healthcare, dr.Shivani but my experience was very bad there so am not considering India this time? Can you please advise where to go? Georgia,Ukraine or Cyprus?


----------



## TeamD

Hi Sara see my reply to you in the Cyprus thread!


----------



## pharmchick

Hi Sara! I was initially planning to try either new life or intersono after a horrible experience in India, but we finally decided to use Reprofit in Czech for IVF and a surrogacy agency n the USA to help us recruit a surro mum. We now have two lovely twin girls as a result. I can't really advise much regarding the ukraine but Intersono seemed to have good results. The only reason we decided against them was that with each email their prices kept increasing and in the end they quoted us almost 40000 euros (using our own egg and sperm). We did not feel confident dealing with a company that seemed so greedy. With new life, there simply weren't enough people who had successfully used them so we felt it's too great a risk after we had bad experience in India. Feel free to ask me any other qu's you have. I am sorry I couldn't be more helpful in your questions regarding clinics in Ukraine.


----------



## TeamD

Hi pharmchick,

Congrats on your twins how wonderful!

We are currently looking into SCI India or uk.  We are so confused, we hear great positive stories but then hear one or two bad stories which bring the doubt back.  Do you mind sharing why you ad a bad time in India please? Any words of wisdom??

Many thanks

TeamD xx


----------



## Shabib

Congrats pharmchick for your twins   I really get so excited after hearing a good experience, I don't know but I am confused now, I don't like to do IVF in a country and baby birth in another country, lots of money and hassle.I don't know I am hearing good experiences regarding intersono but the change in prices is not a good sign at all, and Diomidia today sent me an email telling me good luck with your researches and hope you can find a good surrogacy clinic, she doesn't want to deal with me because I told her am worried and need more clarification regarding the surrogates recruitment and legal documents to take the baby safely from Cyprus! Think it's my right to ask especially after the terrible experience in India! Now am lost, I don't know what to choose! New life Georgia or intersono?


----------



## Shabib

Can you tell the procedures in reprofit Czech republic? I go there for egg collection? And the transfer will be in any other country I choose or what? As I know from the other clinics, if I go for egg collection I should pick a surrogate for the transfer or did you shipped the embryos to the other country? Am sorry pharmchick if I am asking a lot of questions but I never heard about reprofit! Their success rates and Etc...

Can you please advise


----------



## pharmchick

TeamD, we saw Dr. Patel from the Akanksha clinic and basically the whole thing was almost like a scam. Nobody in our group had a positive result ( we were about 10 couples and some were there for their second attempt). We had 12 embryos and then all of a sudden only 4 survived and after transferring all 4 we still got a BFN. The surro mums do not speak a word of English so there is no way of knowing if they are even receiving treatment to prepare their womb or not, because we suspect the clinic does not perform the IVF properly on purpose so that the clients can some back for another attempt meaning more $$$ for the clinic. The hygienic conditions were appalling. To cut the story short, their published IVF results are inflated and any success is purely out of luck rater than expertise. We never had any problems with embryo quality or getting pregnant, our problem was literally just carrying the babies to term so having had 4 embryos transferred and having a BFN spoke for itself. All I can say is that when you are dealing with clinics in developing countries you have to be 100% sure you are dealing with a legit and sound clinic which is quite difficult. I have heard good reports from SCI in India though. One lady here on this board just had a baby girl through them but that was after transferring 5 embryos where only one took.


----------



## pharmchick

Shabib, I went to Czech for the egg collection and IVF. Our surro mum flew from the US to have the transfer in Czech then after a week she returned to the US and had the babies there. She underwent the whole preparation phase in the US which her clinic coordinated with Reprofit in Czech. 
I guess you could ship your embryos too, but the legal aspect of shipping to different countries might be a hassle.


----------



## pharmchick

sorry shabib, I didn't answer you questions fully. Reprofit is quite well known on this forum! If you search this forum you will see quite a few threads on Reprofit and most experiences are very positive. I actually found out about them through this forum. Here is their website:
http://www.reprofitinternational.com/page.php?id=85&lang=en
I would always recommend this clinic we were quite happy with their work. We got our twins after only 1 attempt and still have a dozen embryos on ice.


----------



## Shabib

But what if I don't have a surrogate? How can I get one,do they recruit surrogates?


----------



## pharmchick

No they do not recruit surrogates in Czech. I believe it is illegal to do so. You have to bring one in yourself.


----------



## LouGhevaert

Hi

Please do bear in mind that if you go abroad for surrogacy, UK law will not automatically recognize a foreign birth certificate naming you as the parents.  You'll need to obtain a parental order to be legally recognized as parents in the UK and you will need to work out an immigration plan so you can get a passport or travel papers for your child.

Surrogacy law in the UK is outdated and restrictive so please do your research from the start on this (as well as on the treatment front) so you can avoid the legal traps and make sure your surrogacy arrangement goes as smoothly as possible on all fronts. Each surrogacy destination has its own practices and unique character and you're best served looking at this in the round.

Best of luck

Louisa


----------



## Shabib

Hi pharmchick, from where can I get a surrogate? Am thinking to do surrogacy with reprofit if they are very good as you said, but I never made reset he's regarding surrogates recruitment! I don't know anything about how to get a surrogate? If I found a surrogate which is so difficult I think, I will pay to reprofit for egg collection and IVF + surrogate expenses( medication,flight to reprofit, etc..) + surrogacy clinic in Another country? Will it be more expensive than doing the whole surrogacy in one clinic who provides me with surrogate? I feel that it will be a very long way and difficult at the same time. Please advice

Thank you


----------



## Shabib

Pharmchick, I sent u a PM but your inbox is full


----------

